# Please help, I think my mouse has lice!



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

So I'm kind of freaking out.. my long haired mouse had little white things on its fur around its face but I add powdered probiotic to their food so I thought maybe that was just getting caught in the hair. I just looked it up and it looks exactly like lice nits! I've had her for about a week and I know that people can get these lice too! I haven't noticed anything on my other two mice.. one might be pregnant though so I dont know what treatment to give them. I've been holding them every day and I am worried I now have them!!!

Please help for treatment!!! :shock:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The others in with it will have it as well. Lice can be hard to spot, when mine had them it was easyer to see around the bum closer to the tail.

You said u have seen some bird stuff in the other post that should be ok to use.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

I actually found the pour on ivermectin 5%, so i looked up some other posts on here that said to dilute it to 1% and spray 1x a week for 3 weeks. Ugh this sucks. 
How often do i need to change the bedding while im treating?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Change the bedding as you normally would. That said, I've only seen two people ever who reported red bumps on their skin after exposure to mouse lice/mites, so don't be stressed that you might become infested.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

So I put the ivermectin on them. Honestly, I only saw what looked like nits on one. I looked through her fur and didnt see anything at all so I dont know what else it could be.


----------

